# Can amano shrimp replace SAE in algae eating ability



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of possibly getting rid of my SAE, however, I don't want to loose their algae eating ability. I know that they are apparently the only fish to enjoy red or brush algae. However, since amano shrimp are doing great in my tank, I was wondering if anyone can confirm if they also will eat the red or brush algae (even better, if someone has a list of all the different types of algae they eat). If they do, then I might be able to get rid of my SAE and replace them with more amano shrimp.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When I had Amano shrimp I did see them pick at and eat a little BBA, but they prefer hair algae. I think SAE's are much more efficient BBA eaters then Amano's, from my personal experience with both.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Amano do eat alages when they are hungry but, they don't really eat much like SAE nor clean up like SAE. Amano do more like fish food or dead fish.


----------

